#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-13
<charlie-tca> This is good - http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/jonathan-blog-intro
<skaet> charlie-tca, +1  - very good initiative, thanks for posting about it. 
<charlie-tca> yw
<phillw> Hi charlie-tca As i heard no specific objection, are you okay with young Jason coming here to ask and learn about accessibility issues?
<charlie-tca> I have no objection to anyone trying to learn
<phillw> charlie-tca: well, I have now two people wishing to learn web-building that are both agreed to accessibility, in the phpweb area they HAVE to code to accessibility :)
<charlie-tca> You are aware, I can't help with web-building, I can just say if it works for me, right?
<phillw> charlie-tca: exactly right ! 
<phillw> give them hell :P
<charlie-tca> OkeyDokey. All they have to do is ask here for feedback, several of us will take a look and give comments
<phillw> thank you, please can you have a quiet word, whereby it is constructive feedback. I have been on the side of "It is rubbish - never will be accessible". it was disheartening but I did prove him wrong. With the youngsters it more a case "yes, that is okay, that is really great, oh... that is so totally wrong" :)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-14
<charlie-tca> Cheri703: I am sold on the vertical mouse
<charlie-tca> This evoluent is great! It is big enough for the hand, when the fingers are swollen and don't bend. It is easier to use than the trackballs or standard mouse
<charlie-tca> Even though the learning curve is there and takes getting used to, it really is about the best mouse I have tried.
<Cheri703> ah, very cool :)
<charlie-tca> I probably have more mice and trackballs here than most people, too
<Cheri703> you could start a review site :)
<charlie-tca> heh, yeah, I probably could
<charlie-tca> I would highly recommend the Evoluent Vertical mouse for anyone with wrist and finger problems
<charlie-tca> The button are very easy to use, even when the fingers can not be used on a keyboard
<charlie-tca> Since they are bigger than a normal mouse, you can place your hand on top and slide it around when you need to, but most of the time, it doesn't make my fingers hurt to use it.
<Cheri703> charlie-tca: I'm really glad it worked out for you :) 
<charlie-tca> Me too! Thank you so much for suggesting it
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-15
<giulia> hello
<charlie-tca> Time to apply for UDS-P in Orlando - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/15/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-2/
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-17
<rj58> in Lucid you can magnify the screen with Mod4+mouse wheel. The screen follows the pointer proprtional. Is there a way to change that to 'Push'? (Orca Preferences doesn't work)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-13
<JanC> interesting idea: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1057/
<valorie> the speech input on my android phone is pretty good
<valorie> would be cool to use that indeed
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-14
<AlanBell> the developer is the_fred who pops into #ubuntu-uk fairly regularly
<Pendulum> I wonder what it uses to recognize speech (sorry, correct words failing to show up in my head)
<Pendulum> because isn't that where there are generally issues with things being accepted into Linux distros? (that it tends to be a non-open source)
<AlanBell> Pendulum: I am not sure if it does the recognition on the device or if it sends the audio to the googleplex to be done there
<AlanBell> I think siri on the apple devices does the speech recognition bit in the datacentre rather than on the device
<Pendulum> AlanBell: ah, right.
<Pendulum> that would make sense since it says you have to have the android app as well as the one submitted to ubuntu
